# 70 +/- Acre Amish Farm/ Homestead w/house, Barn and workshop



## mike70 (Mar 22, 2017)

My neighbor down the road is moving to Kentucky to be near his family. He is Amish so I'm posting this for him. He has a 2 story 3 bedroom house with hardwood floors that he built in 2007.
It has a large barn and silo built around 2010 and a 28x42' workshop. There is about 30 acres of pasture and a large vegitable garden with good soil. The rest of the land is wooded (hardwoods)
there are also several Apple trees. Would make a great homestead. The town is 63 Sq Mi with only about 226 families living here. The area has tons of lakes and rivers for the fisherman and if your a hunter the Deere and Turkey are right in your back yard. The property has an artesian well that is 180' deep. There is Electric right in front of the house at the road. The Property is located in southwestern Saint Lawrence County New York. the Taxes are $1200 per year. It is a nice quiet area. The closest town with a hospital and supermarkets is 15 minutes away. Larger towns with big box stores are 30 minutes. I am going to get more pictures this week so if you are interested or want anymore details email me at [email protected] 
PS. he had the house listed in the fall for $140K but he is motavated now and is asking $99K. There is also a small local bank that is very friendly and easy to get a mortgage through. 
Thanks, Mike


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

mike70 said:


> My neighbor down the road is moving to Kentucky to be near his family. He is Amish so I'm posting this for him. He has a 2 story 3 bedroom house with hardwood floors that he built in 2007.
> It has a large barn and silo built around 2010 and a 28x42' workshop. There is about 30 acres of pasture and a large vegitable garden with good soil. The rest of the land is wooded (hardwoods)
> there are also several Apple trees. Would make a great homestead. The town is 63 Sq Mi with only about 226 families living here. The area has tons of lakes and rivers for the fisherman and if your a hunter the Deere and Turkey are right in your back yard. The property has an artesian well that is 180' deep. There is Electric right in front of the house at the road. The Property is located in southwestern Saint Lawrence County New York. the Taxes are $1200 per year. It is a nice quiet area. The closest town with a hospital and supermarkets is 15 minutes away. Larger towns with big box stores are 30 minutes. I am going to get more pictures this week so if you are interested or want anymore details email me at [email protected]
> PS. he had the house listed in the fall for $140K but he is motavated now and is asking $99K. There is also a small local bank that is very friendly and easy to get a mortgage through.
> Thanks, Mike



That's a good bank. Around here they wont touch Amish property due to lack of electricity, septic, and not building codes. Sounds like a nice place though


----------



## ihuntgsps (Mar 10, 2008)

This seems like an incredible bargain to me. Just 70 acres (30 pasture/40 woods) should bring this much almost anywhere in the northeast. Add the house (even with it lacking electricity/etc.) and a 28 x 42 shop. This might be the best real estate deal I have heard of this year. I wish I could afford a fishing/hunting cabin today I would be all over it!


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

If it were in a location I wanted to relocate to, I'd be interested. An Amish homestead might offer some unique things since they've likely been "off grid" already. Construction could be anywhere from horrible to excellent, no way to tell without looking.


----------



## knaveman67 (Jan 9, 2016)

If I were able to get financed I'd leave tomorrow.


----------



## mike70 (Mar 22, 2017)

Went there today and he is in the process of putting on siding and new amish built windows. Also found out that the barn has a cistern in it that is fed from the artesian well. The barn animals always have fresh water, no need for a well pump there is a good steady flow all year. Here are some more pictures. I will try and get some inside pictures soon but his wife is expecting there 8th child any day and didn't want to bother her now. ( my luck she would have had the kid while I was there. LOL)
In the picture of the field the property go's well into the trees in the distance. The second floor of the house has all new windows and the front porch was put on the house last fall. He has all of the siding and should have it on soon.
As far as the bank I was refering to, Its a great little small town bank that dosent have ridiculous qualifications for a loan. They were more interested in what I planed on doing with my farm then just numbers on paper. They are small town and they like to keep it that way. there you are a name not a number. Very nice and like nothing I ever experienced in NJ. They have a reputation for giving loans to people that other banks will not. There is also an option of taking about 60 acres with the house and all of the buildings for $89K Let me know if you have any questions and I will do my best to get them answered for you.
Thanks, Mike


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Somebody is going to get a pretty neat place. Artesian wells aren't around every corner, that's worth something.


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

I love it, to bad its not in TN.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Jlynnp said:


> I love it, to bad its not in TN.


For real! I suspect there would be quite a few of us wanting to get a hold of the place if it were in that general area, Judy. I know I would...


----------



## JosephSeiss (May 3, 2017)

Hey, just curious what happened with this home. It sounds great!


----------



## Autumn Moon (May 3, 2017)

wow. amazing.... wish I had the money for it


----------

